# CCR 2400 surging



## jbird68 (Dec 30, 2021)

I replaced the carb in my snow thrower because the choke detent was written out. But I haven't had to run it since I replaced the carb. But with the warm weather I ran the gas out of it so I could put it up for storage. But as I was running the gas out the motor kept surging when I pushed the choke in. It would run without surging with the choke out, just slower. Are the carbs adjustable so I could get it to run better when the choke is off? 

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Was the replacement OEM or aftermarket?

If this happened when it was almost out of gas then this is normal.


----------



## jbird68 (Dec 30, 2021)

I got the carb kit off of amazon. A new fuel filter was included along with new gaskets for the carb. It was a fresh tank is gas. 

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

If you were running the gas out, that is normal for it to surge because it is running itself out of gas. That is a 'Lean' condition as it is running itself out, but it doesn't run out right away, it takes a couple of minutes as the float level drops in the carb bowl it will lean and surge until it finally doesn't have enough fuel to keep running.
When you put the choke on it richens itself up enough to stop the surge and it will run itself out a little bit quicker than stall.


----------



## ST1300 (Feb 17, 2017)

Maybe I'm from an "old school" but I understand that the oil added to the fuel for a 2-cycle engine is there to lubricate the crankshaft bearings, rod bearings and piston rings and to run it "out of gas" also means it runs out of oil in all these moving parts. Seems like there must be a better ways to prepare a 2-cycle engine for storage.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

jbird68 said:


> I got the carb kit off of amazon. A new fuel filter was included along with new gaskets for the carb. It was a fresh tank is gas.
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


Aftermarket chinese clone kaka


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Did you check the RPM? Even though the carb is new it's not impossible to get some dirt in there, I have had that happen on a 2450 with a new carb from eBay


----------

